# lab problems!



## younggun62 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a two year old lab, and he sits really well and retrieves off water awesome but he wont stay. I was wondering if anybody had a tips or tricks to use to make the this dog stay.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Do you mean he is not steady? I'm not sure what you are asking.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Get a pointer :rollin: oke:


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

sorry could not pass up it up. :beer:


----------



## younggun62 (Sep 28, 2006)

like when I throw his bumper he sit but as soon as i throw it he gone.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Put him on a check cord, when he breaks give him a jerk back and make him heel and sit. Go get the bumper yourself and try again. If he sits and stays let him/her retrieve. Use the retrieve as the reward for sitting untill being sent.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Make him stay. Put a check cord on him, step on the cord, give him the command to sit, when he sits throw the bumper/dummy, If he takes off grab that cord haul he A$$ back and make him sit. Don't let him have the bumper unless he does everything right. MAKE HIM sit and stay, make him. It sounds like he's shaking off the punishment that you administer now. Take it up a notch or two. Give him a good shake (One hand grabbing his collar and another around his gut) as you pick him up and put him back where he was sitting. Make his teeth rattle. Throw the bumper again and see what happens, repeat if necessary. That's my advise.

Always have control over your dog, never give a command unless you are able to /and intend to enforce it.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I agree with all with the use of a check cord, I would also use a healing stick. when he starts to move crack him on the butt end, not abusive but enough to let him know this won't be tolerated. Also I won't let him get every bumper you throw, walk out and pick some up every now and then.

With your dog being 2 yrs old you will have your work cut out for you but it can be done.

Dan


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I put Dakota on a choke chain and a leash then tied the leash to my belt. By the third time, she learned that it's better to stay than break.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The important thing is to not always send him for the retrieve, stake him to the ground and throw the dummy make him stay sitting then go get it yourself. then do it again and let him retrieve someimtes you go get it two or three time in a row.

He has to learn he only goes when his name is said.

Always preface his retrieves with his name
when you send him ROVER FETCH! or whatever command you use

You don't have to get rough just put him back in a sit. Firmly but gently, you want adog that is enthusiastic.

You want astout chain or rope tied to a stake or tree, not a rope tied to your belt, you can do that with a pup but a two year old fired up lab could hurt your back in that scenario.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

An assistant to hold the check cord would be the best.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Do what the others have said and also challenge him. ALWAYS put your hand in front of his nose and send him by name. Once he is steadied using the above methods, then, without putting your hand out, call out different dog names. Throw the dummy and shoot a blank gun. Call out Sam, George, Dave, Casey, etc, and if he stays, put your hand out and call his name sending him. Keep this up. Never use a choke collar, always a 1" leather or nylon collar. Never use over an 8' cord or chain; you could snap his neck. You'll find it easier initially to put a stake in the ground, run the cord from your hand through the stake, to the dog. The stake will stop the dog faster and easier on your hands. Wear leather gloves.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Another important thing to remember is to not let him get the retrieve if he breaks. He needs to learn he only gets the reward of the retrieve if he's steady. Also, pup should only get 25%-50% of retrieves. You should p/u the rest or send a second dog. Limiting the number of retrieves and denying the pup 50-75% of retrieves are important aspects of steadiness.

Good luck...

Mike


----------

